# Aire at Auchan, Boulogne



## brandywine (Aug 28, 2007)

Have noticed this on the campsite database, is it Ok and safe to stay overnight?

We have a late Chunnel crossing and are going to head to Brittany, so thought this would be a good stopping point for a start the next morning.

Thoughts and experiences or alternative would be much appreciated.


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

We stopped in Boulogne but at the parking opp the Ferry.

It is free there but not an Aire and is quite safe and handy for the town.

Come of jct 32 to D940 towards Boulogne, head for Nausica at Quai Gambetta. There are also fish & chip stores for something to eat in evening.

Although busy with French coming out for evening etc we found it a very peaceful night in Sept.


----------



## 94639 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Brandywine

We have stayed at the Auchan Boulogne car park many times without any problems. Auchan opens at 8 am for shopping, we then drive over to the petrol station to fill up with diesel, there is also a facility to fill up with water here as well.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Yes, I recall the borne is at the fuel station, so overnighting would simply be in the hypermarket carpark I guess. The two are separate facilities.

Dave


----------

